# SPSP Fishing Report(PICS)



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

FishingRod, Fishbait and I got together 6am this morning at SPSP. It waw a beautiful day before the afternoon heat. Got to test my T120 with boat wakes and it handled exceptionally. Fishfinder worked also, marked fish in deep water after the Sandy Point Light in 30+ feet. 

As for me, caught 2 crab pots and 3 perch  ... Fishingrod had better results, I'll let him fill everyone in. Storms were the key this morning.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Great pics! Thanks for the report and congrats on the striped one.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt and Fishbait, good to finally get together with you guys to do some yak fishing. Like Seasalt said the Storms where the ticket. I got 2 keeper Stripers (22" and 19"). I had one more hit while trolling the Storm lure. I looked over my shoulder to grab the rod and started reeling it in. As I'm reeling it I see a fish come flying out of the water about 3 feet in the air. SeaSalt was behind me a I thought fish was going to jump over his head. I think it was bluefish. My mono leader was cut shortly afterwards during the fight and I lost my lucky lure. Closer into shore I was trolling fishbites and managed one Spot.

It was fun guys we need to get together and do it again soon.

Here is another pic of the morning launch.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey guys, really enjoyed yak-fishing with you. Hope we can do it again soon.
Del


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Beautiful Pics of the Morning Launch!

I guess I neeed to break down and get a Yak sooner or later!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dixie, come on over to the dark side... force is strong.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Dixie, do it soon so you'll have some paddling experience and be all rigged up before fall.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*..Dark side...*



SeaSalt said:


> dixie, come on over to the dark side... force is strong.


Photos are outstanding! I think I just found a new love guys - Yakking! Move over rod building...or maybe I could do yakking in the Summer and rod building in the Winter..

I will be asking a hundred questions now... 

Thanks guys - I could learn to love this!  

Sandcrab
Future yaking man...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Great pictures!


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Sandcrab, my Prowler15 is for sale. I would be more than happy to meet you somewhere if you want to try it out. The owner of kayakfishingstuff.com has said my price is a great deal. Let me know if you are interested.

http://kfs.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/458607442/m/7171001651

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18984

Below is one more pic of my striper from friday. It looks biggest in this pic .


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab,

I know you will love this kayak thing. Ability to move around to locate fish and get away from the crowds is a plus. And, did I tell you its very addicting? Once you take the plunge, its over. 

You probaly will drive to the ocean less and just fish around annapolis with a yak, you can fish fresh and the bay. After initial investment, there is really no other costs like power boats. 

Let us know if you have questions.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

You know I also might have to look in to getting a Yak or what ever you call it I seem to be the alternet way to go very interesting.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Where to put it though...*

Got an old Olds Cutlas that has limited roof space. Could I put on some roof racks to support it? I can see endless possibilities in the bay and at my favorite fishing spot - the Atlantic.

Did some surfing - the Tarpon 16i looks "reel" sweet...again...how to get it to the beach will probably be my biggest obstacle..

I'm a "research it to death before buying" guy so it'll be awhile before I commit to anything..

I could pass it off as an early Christmas present though! 

Sandcrab


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Cory "Ruthless" still has the best way to put it and I agree, it's the best pair of waders you'll ever own !! I've been surf fishing for over 40 yrs. and absolutely love mine. With an ever decreasing amount of beaches to wade-fish it's a great way to leave the crowd behind and cover much more area. 

The warmer months are the best time to learn and get your confidence up as far as feeling safe and secure on the Yak before the water get cold enough to where you don't want to go in it. Most Yaks weigh less than 50 lbs. so the weight on top of any vehicle shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sandcrab,

to carry it on top of your car, there are three options.

1. foam blocks and straps (should cost about 30 to 40 dollars at any sporting store).
2. roof top carrier (yakima or thule) you gonna end up dropping 200 or more on this setup.
3. Trailer (most expensive option)


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> sandcrab,
> 
> to carry it on top of your car, there are two options.
> 
> ...


I have a trailer hitch on my car that I use for my trailer and 14 jonboat...I could probably rig it to carry the Yak!

I noticed all the boats in the pics are Widlerness boats. Are they Tarpon 160i or 160i Angler boats? My primary use would be to use it in the Atlantic surf but I guess the bay would be a real close alternative as it is only 20 minutes from the house to SPSP...guess I would need a rudder for surf use - and the scuppers come out to enable saltwater to flow over the top and vent out?

Thanks for all the help... I just ordered two new rod blanks to for my Winter project so no boat in my near future...but next Spring - Watch out!

Sandcrab
Future Yakman


----------

